

Ask HN: Anyone in Manhattan this Friday want to meet up? - peacemaker

I&#x27;ll be free in Manhattan (near 24th &amp; 5th ave) from 11.30am Friday while my wife is on interviews.  Just wondering if anyone on here fancies meeting up, talking tech, start-ups and whatever else?  I guess also I&#x27;ll be starting to look for positions in the area soon as well so anyone wants to chat about that let me know. 
Shoot me an email at jamie [at] jamieos [dot] com :)
======
jbarrec
I won't be in Manhattan this Friday but I live on Long Island. It would be
nice to coordinate a HN meetup though!

------
sevenminaya
I'm in Manhattan but I'm only free after 5:30pm

------
peacemaker
I'm still looking to meet up if anyone is around just email me :)

------
winter_blue
I could do it.

